# Game 30: Magic @ Nets--01.06.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 30
Orlando Magic @ New Jersey Nets**
Friday January 6th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 17-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.1</td><td>24.7</td><td>12.2</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.9</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.7</td><td>7.7</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.8</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.2</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.4</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>.7</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.5</td><td>.8</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Steve Francis*</td><td>*DeShawn Stevenson*</td><td>*Tony Battie*</td><td>*Grant Hill*</td><td>*Dwight Howard*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>17.2</td><td>11.9</td><td>7.4</td><td>17.0</td><td>14.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.6</td><td>3.1</td><td>5.6</td><td>4.6</td><td>12.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>5.6</td><td>2.1</td><td>.4</td><td>2.8</td><td>1.3</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jameer Nelson*</td><td>*Pat Garrity*</td><td>*Hedo Turkoglu*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.9</td><td>4.3</td><td>12.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.7</td><td>1.7</td><td>3.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.6</td><td>.5</td><td>2.1</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Magic*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.7</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Steve Francis 17.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.7</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Dwight Howards 12.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.8</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Steve Francis 5.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.03</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Grant Hill 1.33</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.10</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Dwight Howard 1.41</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Travis Diener 62.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 46.7%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Travis Diener 64.3%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 85.5%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Terence Morris 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>17-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>16-16</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>13-18</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>10-22</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>8-21</td><td>9</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>25-4</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>17-12</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>19-14</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>19-10</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>17-12</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>16-13</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>16-16</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>13-18</td><td>13.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
12.21.05, @ ORL: Nets 96-Magic 85


*Upcoming Games:*
February 22nd, @ NJ​


----------



## JCB

I don't want to wait this long to see another game. Damn.


----------



## justasking?

Great job on the game thread ToddMac. :clap: 

I hope the team will continue their winning streak. It will be a long vacation for the players and the fans. I hope that they won't lose their "winning ways" and that they continue to play good basketball.

Go New Jersey Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## VC4MVP

I'll be there at the game!!


----------



## XRay34

We could win only if we can stop dwight beast howard


----------



## Noodfan

You didn't need to hurry Tod. Lots of times ahead. But I cannot say anything about your speed.


----------



## ghoti

Yay! Go Nets!


----------



## Dooch

Great job as usual on the game thread ToddMacCulloch11. I shall be in attendance most likely again for this game. Lets keep on rolling and keep the winning streak alive before going on the road! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

I heard the magic have been doing good lately just rebound and keep a hand in hedo's face and keep howard off the offensive boards 
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...magic3105dec31,0,5765129.story?coll=orl-magic


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter fans, Vince only needs 31 points in this game to bring his career average back to 24 PPG! He currently stands at 23.94 PPG.


----------



## Air Fly

OK this game should be no different than the game in Orlando, so i predict a win.

Nets 105-90.

Carter 33 points, 5 rebs, 6 assists
Jefferson 24 points, 6 rebs, 5 assists
Kidd 19 points, 8 rebs, 9 assists

Remember last game my prediction was right, Jefferson scored over 20 points and carter had 30+ points and kidd had 9 assists...lets hope i'm right again.


----------



## Intense Enigma

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter fans, Vince only needs 31 points in this game to bring his career average back to 24 PPG! He currently stands at 23.94 PPG.


 Vincent is avg 24.7 PPG,maybe you mean he needs 31 to get to 25 PPG.


----------



## Vincanity15311

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter fans, Vince only needs 31 points in this game to bring his career average back to 24 PPG! He currently stands at 23.94 PPG.


carter is currently averaging 24.7 ppg tho lol


----------



## Phenom Z28

Um no....read again. It says _career_ average, not season.


----------



## Intense Enigma

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Um no....read again. It says _career_ average, not season.


 Oh,my bad.


----------



## ghoti

Hooray! Only 5 more days until the Nets play!!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Air Fly

Todd, i think you need to upadate those stats bro.

Great work!!! :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Air Fly said:


> Todd, i think you need to upadate those stats bro.
> 
> Great work!!! :cheers:


 yeah, I was going to wait til the day of the game to do it, so they're all up to date.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Air Fly said:


> Todd, i think you need to upadate those stats bro.
> 
> Great work!!! :cheers:


Nice new avatar :cheers:


----------



## JCB

3 more days.


----------



## Vinsane

Chaser 55 said:


> 3 more days.


can't wait


----------



## Dooch

This wait really does suck. It has been way to long. Cannot wait until Friday. Lets finish up our homestand well and get this win then get focused to go on this mini-road trip. Go Nets!!

Box out Dwight Howard on the boards, contain Steve Francis, do not leave Hedo Turkoglu open from the 3-point line. We should have a positive outcome in this game as long as we play decent defense. Maybe the drama between Hedo Turkoglu and Zoran Planinic will continue for all those who remember from last season. :biggrin:


----------



## Gmister

Dooch said:


> This wait really does suck. It has been way to long. Cannot wait until Friday. Lets finish up our homestand well and get this win then get focused to go on this mini-road trip. Go Nets!!
> 
> Box out Dwight Howard on the boards, contain Steve Francis, do not leave Hedo Turkoglu open from the 3-point line. We should have a positive outcome in this game as long as we play decent defense. Maybe the drama between Hedo Turkoglu and Zoran Planinic will continue for all those who remember from last season. :biggrin:


I don't even know what they were fighting over last time, the game was way out of reach.


----------



## VC_15

we just need to keep an Eye on Dwight and Hill( if playing).... Hill got hot on us last game in the second half... he made them come back in the game....But i don't think we will have a problem agaisnt them.. Stevenson always looks lost when he's defending VC.. so this should be a plus...


----------



## L

this layoff hopefully doesnt cool us down from our streak.


----------



## Dumpy

It may be close to time to name Padgett a "key reserve." During the winning streak, he has played the second most minutes of any reserve--1.8 more minutes than Vaughn--and has much better stats. On a per-48-minute basis, he has been as effective as RJ as measured by Hollinger's "efficiency" stat. Over the course of the season, he has played about 40 more minutes than Vaughn, but less than McInnis or Jackson.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I just added him...might as well put all three of them in there, as they have been key off the bench this year.


----------



## Vinsane

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> this layoff hopefully doesnt cool us down from our streak.


most importantly i hope vince doesn't come out chucking bricks tha magic are gonna come out ready since losing two straight


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

1 day left, and finally I get to see a Nets game on tv again.......Since I live in Orlando and we're playing Orlando I get to enjoy a Friday Night of Nets Basketball.


----------



## Dooch

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> 1 day left, and finally I get to see a Nets game on tv again.......Since I live in Orlando and we're playing Orlando I get to enjoy a Friday Night of Nets Basketball.


Sweet man! Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

A quick start is what will do it. If the Nets come out soft on defense, and let Dwight Howard set up early, it will be tough.


----------



## Dooch

Jameer Nelson also can get hot quick, if he is left open. Jameer Nelson had 31 points and 6 assists against the Toronto Raptors in the Orlando Magic loss.


----------



## ansoncarter

people seem overly worried about Dwights offence

I could see getting worried about him positioning for boards and what-not, but guy's a 14ppg scorer who'll cough it up first hint of a doubleteam. Big deal


----------



## Dooch

ansoncarter said:


> people seem overly worried about Dwights offence
> 
> I could see getting worried about him positioning for boards and what-not, but guy's a 14ppg scorer who'll cough it up first hint of a doubleteam. Big deal


I would not be that much worried about Dwight Howard's offense. I would be concerned and worried about his rebounding numbers. Dwight is amongst the leaders in the league in the rebounding category. We need to box him out well and get him into foul trouble along with Steve Francis.


----------



## Dumpy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I just added him...might as well put all three of them in there, as they have been key off the bench this year.


Nice job!


----------



## L

if howard gets too close to the hoop, then foul him. he sux at ft's


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Dooch said:


> Sweet man! Enjoy! :cheers:


Thanks!....At least for one night you and everyone else on the boards doesn't have to deal with my 20 questions every 2 minutes during the Game Thread.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aurelino

Finally, a game! The Nets need to take care of business and beat orlando and toronto, before they battle with the likes of san antonio, dallas and memphis.


----------



## VC_15

We should be able to beat Orlando and Toronto... Especially Toronto.. we have to get our revenge back... Vince needs to have something to cover his ears...I just hope Bruce Bowen doesn't injure VC ...and Hopefully we can come out strong agaisnt the better teams......


----------



## Air Fly

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Nice new avatar :cheers:


Thanks! :cheers: 

Can't believe the Nets are playing tomorrow, oh man gimme some of that Nets basketball.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I almost forgot what basketball was.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I almost forgot what basketball was.


LOL! Been that long eh? :biggrin: 

Well.. we'll all be happy soon. The game is less than 24 hours away.. We'd be happier if they continue to win! :angel:


----------



## CaptainFunk

Finally a game I want to follow. Anyway I'm pretty confident about this one, I don't want to be thinking about the games later on, focusing on one game at a time. We can definately win this game and I'm betting on it. Vince > Magic!!!


----------



## L

Well old beans, it seems like friday has arrived...


----------



## Vinsane

Vince is gonna have trouble
http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051228/COLUMNISTS0304/512280334/1063/SPORTS
Stevenson has shut down gus like Kobe, Micheal Redd, Stephon Marbury in three of the last 4 games


----------



## VC_15

Vinsane said:


> Vince is gonna have trouble
> http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051228/COLUMNISTS0304/512280334/1063/SPORTS
> Stevenson has shut down gus like Kobe, Micheal Redd, Stephon Marbury in three of the last 4 games




didn't vince score on Him 32 points.? why would he have trouble? if he keeps being agressive.... he should be fine...


----------



## XRay34

its finally here! tonight feels like a season opener


----------



## L

VC_15 said:


> didn't vince score on Him 32 points.? why would he have trouble? if he keeps being agressive.... he should be fine...


he also dropped over 40 against bowen and iggy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Finally, under an hour to go.


----------



## Noodfan

With "porn search" along with us; Magic is no problem.


----------



## AJC NYC

oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















































































































nothing just wanted to annoy you guys again
for old times sake


----------



## Jizzy

Man, I love it when the games on and everyone shares there opinion and argues with each other. It's hialrious, I love it. I got tons of energy today.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

In all seriousness, I forgot what channel YES was. It's been that long.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hmm, I guess Hill is playing. YES has him in the starting lineup.


----------



## Vinsane

Finally it is time hopefully the nets made us wait for a good reason


----------



## Jizzy

There should be over 50 people coming along on this thread.


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> There should be over 50 people coming along on this thread.


yeah i wonder where everybody is everyone was pissed off


----------



## Jizzy

lol, There's like 6 people here and there were like 6 threads in the week off about how this break sucks and how people were gonna commit suicide if there wasn't a Nets game soon.


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> lol, There's like 6 people here and there were like 6 threads in the week off about how this break sucks and how people were gonna commit suicide if there wasn't a Nets game soon.


oh well jizzy guess it's just me and you


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> lol, There's like 6 people here and there were like 6 threads in the week off about how this break sucks and how people were gonna commit suicide if there wasn't a Nets game soon.


 Give it some time, people show up a little into the game.


----------



## Petey

Noodfan said:


> With "porn search" along with us; Magic is no problem.


 That's right!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Magic drive, and get a series of offensive boards. Battie hits.

On the other end, Battie called holding Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

already show rust


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Magic win the tip.
Francis misses, Battie tips it in. Magic up 2-0.

Foul called on Battie on the other end.
RJ misses, rebound by Collins. Kidd misses, rebound by Nenad. Nenad misses, and gets it back.
Vince misses, rbound Hill.


----------



## Petey

RJ misses, Collins board, Kidd shots, Krstic board, Krstic misses, Nets board, Carter misses.

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

why arent we getting rebounds


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stevenson misses, goes out of bounds, Nets ball.

Vince drives, gets blocked. Hill misses..
RJ with the dunk. 
Tied 2-2


----------



## Petey

Stevenson misses, Hill misses, RJ on the break and flushes it.

Hill to Battie. Hits.

4-2; Magic.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

People usually come fashionibly late. We're the only true Nets fans. Vinsane, ToddMac and those other guys that are here but I'm to lazy to write your names. Sowwy. :angel:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> why arent we getting rebounds


 They got 3 offensive rebounds on one play...


----------



## CaptainFunk

It's about time...I can't watch any Nets games so I'll just chill around here. GO NETS!!! Vince > Magic.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> why arent we getting rebounds


We had 3 offensive boards already.

Carter to Collins... LOL

Hits.

4-4.

Hill misses, Howard with the offensive board.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Battie hits. Magic up 4-2
Collins hits. Tied 4-4

Hill misses, Howard gets it back. Battie hits again. 6-4 Magic.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Stevenson misses, goes out of bounds, Nets ball.
> 
> Vince drives, gets blocked. Hill misses..
> RJ with the dunk.
> Tied 2-2


not bein negative that vince layup no lift i bet


----------



## Petey

Battie hits another.

Battie is ON FIRE.

RJ puts it on the floor, Hill called on the foul.

None shooting.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

we're getting killed on the offensive glass already...

box out people!!


----------



## Jizzy

Yo, Howard is gonna average 20/20 one day. This guy is a animal.


----------



## Petey

OMG... RJ to Collins, hits.

Collins and Battie show!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ draws a foul on Hill (his first).
Collins hits to beat the shot clock. Tied 6-6


----------



## Noodfan

For someone watching is it a slow game?


----------



## Petey

Hey hey... Battie misses, RJ knocks the offensive board out of Howard's hands... RJ drives, foul on Battie. His 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

collins and battie both dropping 40 tonite.


----------



## Jizzy

Hey, Collins had like a career high against the Magic last year. Repeat show?


----------



## Petey

Noodfan said:


> For someone watching is it a slow game?


No, Nets just look rusty, and... the Magic suck.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Hey hey... Battie misses, RJ knocks the offensive board out of Howard's hands... RJ drives, foul on Battie. His 2nd.
> 
> -Petey


intelligence on rj's behalf


----------



## fruitcake

fruitcake said:


> collins and battie both dropping 40 tonite.


well battie with foul trouble. big break for us!


----------



## Petey

RJ goes 1 of 2... Kidd with the board, to Krstic with the FOREIGN FACIAL!

And going to the line.

Krstic hits.

10-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Battie misses, rebound Kidd.

RJ drives, draws a foul on Battie (his 2nd). Hits 1 of 2. Kidd gets it back. Nenad dunks it! and the foul! hits the FT. 10-6 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> No, Nets just look rusty, and... the Magic suck.
> 
> -Petey


so do the raptors and bobcats


----------



## fruitcake

who said krstic was soft???


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Battie misses, rebound Kidd.
> 
> RJ drives, draws a foul on Battie (his 2nd). Hits 1 of 2. Kidd gets it back. Nenad dunks it! and the foul! hits the FT. 10-6 Nets.


Thats more like it! Go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets go zone, Hill hits over it.

Carter drives... hangs.

Foul on Hill? No Stevenson.

Refs were split...

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

OMG, I wanna watch a Nets game so badly.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Battie misses, rebound Kidd.
> 
> RJ drives, draws a foul on Battie (his 2nd). Hits 1 of 2. Kidd gets it back. Nenad dunks it! and the foul! hits the FT. 10-6 Nets.


Thats more like it!!! Lets go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hill hits. 10-8 Nets.

Vince draws a foul on Stevenson (his first). Hits both FTs. 12-8 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter drains both, Nets up 4.

6:44 to play.

Francis to Kazun? Kazun? Travels...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

magic already over the limit alright nets free throw fest


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kasun called for a travel.

Nenad hits the fadeaway. 14-8 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, to Kidd, to Krstic, spins, shots!

Nets on a 10-2 run.

OMG WHAT A PLAY!!!

Won't count...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

aww man if they didnt blow the call that woulda been sick


----------



## fruitcake

gooo krstic!!!


----------



## Jizzy

This is the Nets I'm talking about. Anyone feel me?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd steals it from francis and gets fouled. Hits both. 16-8 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

Nets up 8 whys grant hill gotta comeback vs us


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Kidd to Krstic, to Kidd, to Krstic, spins, shots!
> 
> Nets on a 10-2 run.
> 
> OMG WHAT A PLAY!!!
> 
> *Won't count*...
> 
> -Petey


LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Lord-SMX

and people said the nets could be rusty! lol


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> aww man if they didnt blow the call that woulda been sick


what happened?


----------



## Petey

Francis drives... Kidd rips it out of his hands, up to Vince on the break... Vince was pushed but wings it off the backboard... and RJ slams it as he's trailing.

Kidd hits the free throws?

Collins called on a foul of Howard.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Howard fouled by collins.

Time out.


----------



## Lord-SMX

16-8 us


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Quickest de-rusting I've seen


----------



## Noodfan

I smell triple double. But its really coming this time.


----------



## Petey

Petey said:


> Francis drives... Kidd rips it out of his hands, up to Vince on the break... Vince was pushed but wings it off the backboard... and RJ slams it as he's trailing.
> 
> Kidd hits the free throws?
> 
> Collins called on a foul of Howard.
> 
> -Petey


 Apparently Kidd was fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jarkid

fruitcake said:


> who said krstic was soft???


he is tough ! after the relaxing six days.


----------



## Lord-SMX

collins fould someone.... whats new1


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

The refs finally gave Orlando a call?


----------



## Petey

Howard hits both, odd considering he came in at .599 from the line.

Kasun called on the foul, his 2nd. Krstic to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

**** kidd already has 2, 3, 3! in 6min! Collins does about that in 23 lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Howard hits both FT's. 16-10 Nets.

Foul called on Kasun (his second). Testing the depth of the magic early on.

Nenad hits 1 of 2. 17-10 Nets.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets up 7


----------



## Petey

Francis brings it down with the floater in the lane.

RJ to Krstic, misses.

Hill drives, draws the foul on RJ.

17-12, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Lord-SMX said:


> **** kidd already has 2, 3, 3! in 6min! Collins does about that in 23 lol


No Collins can't get 3 assists :biggrin:


----------



## justasking?

Lord-SMX said:


> **** *kidd already has 2, 3, 3! in 6min*! Collins does about that in 23 lol


Nice!!! Hope everyone has a great game!!! Nice to start the year hopefully with a win!!! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Francis hits, 17-12 Nets.

Nenad misses, rebound Howard. 

Hill drives, foul on RJ. Hill hits both. 17-14 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

8-1 Run Orlando to cut it to 17-16


----------



## Jizzy

Where the heck is VC?


----------



## Petey

Francis with the steal on Kidd. Francis and Hill pass it back and forth, hits.

Another steal, but the Magic take it out of bounds...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

kidd with two turnovers where is vince


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd, Kidd rives, and misses.

Garrity hits a triple.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

i wait 6 days to watch the nets and now my streaming nets radio is broke... anyone else know how to fix it?

does anyone listen to the nets via internet radio (nba audio league pass)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hill lays it in on the break. 17-16 Nets.

Kidd drives, can't get it to fall. Garrity hits a three. Magic up 19-17.

Time out Nets.


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Where the heck is VC?


Playing PSP?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

11-1 Run Orlando

NJ down 19-17 now

TO NJ

If you white and are playing against the Nets @ Continentai Airlines and shoot a 3, 99% chance it goes in.


----------



## 7M3

Kidd's ****ing playing like ****, and the Nets aren't giving Vince the ball.


----------



## jarkid

nets must win the game !


----------



## Vinsane

sloppy play where is vince i guess the week off made them forget what we did to go on a 8 game win streak


----------



## Lord-SMX

lol i start *****ing and they go in an 9-3 run lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses a three, rebound Howard.

Kidd steals it from Francis, lays it in. Tied 19-19


----------



## Vinsane

thats the play a 3 pointer out of a timeout


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> sloppy play where is vince i guess the week off made them forget what we did to go on a 8 game win streak


Carter misses the 3?

Kidd with the steal, on the break and hits.

Nets tie it up.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

What happened?


----------



## XRay34

Krstic WHAT A FRIGGIN IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the heck was that!?!?! Soft POS


----------



## Petey

Krstic with the board, throws it right at Francis, winds up in Howards hand, dunk...

Carter hits.

Tied.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hill misses, rebound Nenad...Howard strips it and slams it down. 21-19 Magic.

Vince drives and flips it in. Tied 21-21


----------



## XRay34

Kidd can't finish anymore


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hill hits. 23-21 Magic.

Kidd misses. Jump ball called.


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon man.


----------



## Petey

Hill gives up his dribble, and hits.

Nets miss... Hill saves it to Howard... Kidd and Krstic get their hands on it.

Jump ball.

Whose jumping?

Howard is pissed... LOL

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Hill misses, rebound Nenad...Howard strips it and slams it down. 21-19 Magic.
> 
> Vince drives and flips it in. Tied 21-21


striped my ***, krstic gave it right to him


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter15Nets said:


> Krstic WHAT A FRIGGIN IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the heck was that!?!?! Soft POS


It's called slipping... even the announcers caught that one.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Hill gives up his dribble, and hits.
> 
> Nets miss... Hill saves it to Howard... Kidd and Krstic get their hands on it.
> 
> Jump ball.
> 
> Whose jumping?
> 
> Howard is pissed... LOL
> 
> -Petey


doesnt matter he is gonna win


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> striped my ***, krstic gave it right to him


 He was trying to pass it as falling down, francis jumped in and got it.


----------



## Lord-SMX

holy crap... howard already has 6boards! Thats ****ing crazy and the first isn't even ova yet


----------



## Noodfan

Its useless to have a run unless you protect it. I think its biggest problem for NETS even in the winning games.


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> Krstic WHAT A FRIGGIN IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the heck was that!?!?! Soft POS


Hey, Jerky!

Stop calling our players idiots and pieces of ****!


----------



## Petey

Howard to Francis on the tip, Howard called on an offensive foul.

Nets getting some pretty calls. 

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

yea give krstic a break....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Howard wins the tip. Offensive foul called on Howard.

RJ hits. Tied up 23-23


----------



## Lord-SMX

score


----------



## Jizzy

Major bummer.


----------



## Lord-SMX

thanx tmac11


----------



## Petey

RJ hits over Howard.

Magic respond.

Nets and Magic... had made some subs.

Vaughn air ball, Carter slam!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

LOL HOWARD... RJ with the foul from behind.

Howard with a chance for 3.

Jeez, he's a beast.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stevenson hits. 25-23 Magic.

Vaughn misses, vince rebounds and dunks it. Tied 25-25.

Howard dunks it while getting fouled. Misses the FT. 27-25 Magic.


----------



## Jizzy

uhhhh....


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Jacque Vaughn - the next Craig Hodges? lol


----------



## XRay34

vc 40 footer at buzzer goooooood

nj 30

orlando 27

end 1


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Nice travel by Carter.


----------



## Petey

Nelson to Garrity, misses the 3, Nets ball...

Carter from 15 feet behind the ARC...

LOL

Hits.

Count?

Think so...

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter 3 at the buzzer!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn hits. 27-27.

Garrity misses a three. Goes out of bound. 3 seconds left in the 1st.

Vince beats the buzzer with a three!!! 

*END OF 1ST*
Nets 30
Magic 27


----------



## jarkid

VC for three~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Petey said:


> LOL HOWARD... RJ with the foul from behind.
> 
> Howard with a chance for 3.
> 
> Jeez, he's a beast.
> 
> -Petey


Too bad the Magic never give him the ball when he has good position.


----------



## XRay34

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Nice travel by Carter.



say what


----------



## Krstic All-Star

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Too bad the Magic never give him the ball when he has good position.


The announcers were just noting the same thing...


----------



## Vinsane

how was the vince dunk


----------



## Lord-SMX

krstic needs a body like hwoard


----------



## Phenom Z28

:banana:


----------



## Vinsane

9 fta's in the first as a team i wanna see 25


----------



## Lord-SMX

vinasanity


----------



## XRay34

vc back to his old ways

jump shooter

got the skills to take it to the rack anytime he wants.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Krstic All Star said:


> The announcers were just noting the same thing...


Pretty easy to spot when it's so damn obvious. I'm not saying he's Tim Duncan or anything on offense, at least not yet. Still, he is a good scorer when you give him the ball, and by far the best post scorer on the team. It's frustrating, especially since the Magic are a supposed 'halfcourt' team.


----------



## Petey

K, now Carter misses one 15 feet from the basket... LOL

Robinson in!

Turk drives!

FOULED BY KRSTIC!

Soft?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound Garrity.

Hedo drives and gets fouled by Murray. Hits both. 30-29 Nets.

Padgett in for Nenad.


----------



## Vinsane

magic have the right idea gettin to the line


----------



## Petey

Padgett check in, Turk hits both.

Carter misses the long 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Turk takes it baseline, Robinson picks up the foul.

Turk to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

carter 0-2 after the buzzer beatin 3


----------



## Jizzy

OMG, Juwan Howard just shoved the ball in Mike James face and Mike James was about to beat his ***. lmao, I love it.


----------



## XRay34

Carter brick

31-30 Orlando, Hedo 4 points in 1 minute.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound Garrity.

Hedo drives and gets fouled by Cliff. Hits both. 31-30 Magic.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Turk takes it baseline, Robinson picks up the foul.
> 
> Turk to the line.
> 
> -Petey


well at least he is bein the agressor takin it to the rack unlike someone else


----------



## justasking?

Come On Nets!!!!


----------



## Petey

Turk hits both, Nets down 1.

Carter to Robinson, can't hit the 3.

Robinson comes down on Hill, foul on Vaughn.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Turkoglu drawed 2 fouls !!


----------



## XRay34

Man we suck


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff misses a three.
Foul called on Vaughn.

Time out Nets.


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> Man we suck


no sir you suck.


----------



## Jizzy

Ah crap.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

jizzy said:


> OMG, Juwan Howard just shoved the ball in Mike James face and Mike James was about to beat his ***. lmao, I love it.


Did Juwan try and slap James?


----------



## Vinsane

Magic using there heads gettin to the line 3 straight straight trips to the line for them and 3 straight misses for us


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> well at least he is bein the agressor takin it to the rack unlike someone else


Give Carter a break, he'll start driving the lanes soon enough.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

our winning streak will....


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> no sir you suck.



ohhhhhhhh **** whata comeback

dork


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> our winning streak will....


 continue.


----------



## Vinsane

i expect rj to be back and at leat he will get to the line


----------



## Jizzy

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Did Juwan try and slap James?




No, they got into it and Howard had the ball and like shoved it in Mike James face. Then James was about to just go crazy. You should have seen his face. Howrd is ejected.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

play nice you two (and you two know who I'm talking about)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hill hits both from the line. 33-30 Magic.

Cliff hits in the paint. 33-32 Magic

Foul called on Vaughn.


----------



## Petey

Hill knocks down both? Robinson responds.

Nets down 1.

Nets with their 4th foul, and 9:38 to play... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

scott padget fo threeeeeeeeeeeeee 35-33


----------



## Vinsane

magic will be goin to the line


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nelson turns it over

Padgett hits a three! 35-33 Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter to Padgett, hits the 3!

Nets up 2.

Turk throws it 2 far... back court.

Kidd on the floor?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Orlando retains it after the refs gather up...

There apparently was a deflection.

Nets 35-33, 9:14 on the clock, 9 on the shot clock.

Carter back in for Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

That was not deflected


----------



## Vinsane

whose ball yahoo has frozen


----------



## 7M3

durr "let's talk about the shotclock"

no, lets talk how you ****ing suck big fat ****ing dick

horrible call, the pass wasn't tipped

3 points for the refs!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> whose ball yahoo has frozen


 staying with the magic


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Orlando retains it after the refs gather up...
> 
> There apparently was a deflection.
> 
> Nets 35-33, 9:14 on the clock, 9 on the shot clock.
> 
> Carter back in for Kidd.
> 
> -Petey


you mean kidd back in for carter


----------



## Petey

Nelson drives, splits defenders, kicks to Hill, Hill hits.

10th Tie of the 1st half.

Offensive foul.

Robinson's 2nd.

Kidd in for Carter.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Anyone find it disturbing that the nets bigs love to shoot jumpers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hill hits. Tied 35-35

Offensive foul on Cliff (his 2nd).

Kidd in for Carter.


----------



## mjm1

Bull **** Call After Bull **** Call.


----------



## Petey

Ah... bad call?

Yeah...

Francis called on a charge, sorta pushing Kidd over, Padgett is smiling.

Francis' 2nd.

Kidd to Murray, doesn't get it.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Nelson drives, splits defenders, kicks to Hill, Hill hits.
> 
> 10th Tie of the 1st half.
> 
> Offensive foul.
> 
> Robinson's 2nd.
> 
> Kidd in for Carter.
> 
> -Petey


I dont get it, didnt Vince just come in, is he injured or in foul trouble


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamit


----------



## Vinsane

frank needs to get in carter's ear about gettin to the line


----------



## Petey

Turk with the follow.

Robinson offers it up, Murray with the board.

Pass picked off.

Nets great D.

Kidd with the board.

Vaughn with the pull up.

HITS!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd draws a charge on Francis (his 2nd).

Murray can't hit. Hedo hits at the other end. 37-35 Magic.

Cliff misses, rebound Murray.

Cliff turns it over, Hedo misses, rebound Kidd. Vaughn hits. Tied 37-37


----------



## jarkid

turkoglu plays so well until now. 6 pts 3brds


----------



## jarkid

everyone try this link:http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## Vinsane

hill is murkin us


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> I dont get it, didnt Vince just come in, is he injured or in foul trouble


No change of possession... so they had to bring Carter back in.

Hill with the moves on Murray, hits and to the line.

Misses?

Magic up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hill drives, hits and gets fouled. Misses the FT. 39-37 Magic.

Murray misses. Hedo misses, Francis dunks it. 47-37 Magic.


----------



## AND1NBA

What's Ben Wallace doing on our bench? Oops, that McInnis. Is it me or does he look like Flavor Flav?


----------



## 7M3

Murray gets blown by on a ****ing old man crossover, and then bricks a wideopen three.

Get him out of the ****ing game. You can't tell me Zoran couldn't contribute more than this piece of ****.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Murray misses, Hill lays it up, misses, Francis follows.

Called for a T, for hanging...

Reversed.

Damn.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Dammit, I wish Hill has sat out this game. We'd be up 20 right now, if he didn't play.


----------



## Vinsane

no one in there to get rebounds


----------



## Petey

OMG... no one out there to create.

Turk called on the foul of Padgett with zero on the shot clock.

Jeez.

Lucked out.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett fouled by Hedo as the shot clock expired. Hits both FTs. 41-39 Magic.


----------



## Petey

Padgett hits both.

Nets bench has all 9 points in this quarter.

Padgett with a steal.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ... to Padgett, short.

DRIVE!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nelson misses the shot, Nets bring it down. Kidd to Padgett, Padgett is fouled again.

TO.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett steals the pass.

Padgett misses a three, rebound Hedo. Nelson misses, rebound Kidd.

Padgett drives and is fouled. Time out taken.

5:34 left in the 2nd. Magic up 41-39


----------



## Vinsane

some order needs to be restored


----------



## HB

Scotty P seems to be playing pretty hard out there


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

haha, mcinnis should leave his hair like that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett hits both. Tied up 41-41.


----------



## Petey

Padgett ties the game from the line.

12th tie of the 1st half.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

our startin 5 except kristic is back maybe now we can restore order


----------



## Petey

Turk drives, misses, Howard board, spins, hits.

Carter hits on the other end.

Padgett tips it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Howard puts it back in. 43-41 Magic.

Vince hits a jumper. Tied at 43 each.


----------



## Vinsane

another offensive board what is so hard about boxing out


----------



## Petey

Hill misses, Kidd brings the ball down, to RJ... RJ with the slam.

Nelson to Francis to Turk, misses the 3.

Magic board.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

fn grant hill is like 10 for 10 20 pts
why the mf gotta comeback vs us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hill misses. RJ slams it down on the break. 45-43 Nets

Hedo misses a three, rebound Nelson. Hill hits. Tied up 45-45.


----------



## Vinsane

nelson gettin ofensive boards now


----------



## Petey

Hill hits with the open shot.

Ties the game yet again.

Hill has 14.

RJ drives, and Turk picks up the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

In the Kidds next rest lets give Mcinnis a chance.


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamn, Hill that ****in ******.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on Hedo. RJ hits 1 of 2. Nets up 46-45.

Nenad in for Padgett.


----------



## Petey

Now Krstic replaces Padgett.

RJ goes 1 of 2.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> another offensive board what is so hard about boxing out


Could you do it any better


----------



## Vinsane

jefferson cannot shoot free throws why go there so much if you can't make them


----------



## XRay34

grant hill pos


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> Goddamn, Hill that ****in ******.


WOW


----------



## Petey

Magic miss, Kidd and RJ brings it down... RJ called on a charge.

Carter grabbed at his back, as Howard used him to keep from hitting the ground.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

rj sits


----------



## XRay34

finally that ugly pos turkuglu going to bench


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on RJ. His third.

Howard misses, rebound Kidd.

Kidd drives, gets fouled by Hedo (his third).

Time out.


----------



## Petey

Magic miss, Kidd driving, is fouled, Turk's 3rd.

TV TO.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> fn grant hill is like 10 for 10 20 pts
> why the mf gotta comeback vs us


we take every challenges ! we are not afraid.


----------



## squaleca

**** nenad look what your stupid fouls are rubbing off on RJ


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> WOW





Sorry, I let my emotions get the best of me. No offense to anyone.


----------



## XRay34

jarkid said:


> we take every challenges ! we are not afraid.


ya well all i care bout is standings w/l so without hill better chance of winning


----------



## squaleca

10 for 10 nice try hes not RJ


----------



## Jizzy

Why the **** did that moron Hill play?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits both. Nets up 48-45


----------



## Petey

Kidd drains both.

Carter with the BLOCK!

Howard picks up his 2nd now.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

THAT'S how you draw an offensive foul! Howard levels Krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Howard called for the offensive foul (his 2nd).

Kidd hits a three! 51-45 Nets


----------



## AND1NBA

Kidd going for the trip-dub tonight? He has all 6 across the board? 6pts/ 6 boards/ 6 dimes.


----------



## Petey

Krstic kicks it out to Kidd... 3!

Nets up 6.

Howard misses, Collins board.

Kidd misses the 3 now?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

another offeensive board thankfully an offensive foul


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Howard called for the offensive foul (his 2nd).
> 
> Kidd hits a three! 51-45 Nets


Nice!!! Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Howard misses, rebound collins. 

Kidd misses a three, goes out.

9 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists for kidd.


----------



## XRay34

kidd on fire

9 pts 
6 rebs
6 dimes


----------



## Petey

Kidd is 9,6,6 right now.

Nelson drives, spins... hits a high arching shot.

Nets up 4.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic with the baby hook.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nelson hits. 51-47 Nets.

Nenad with a hook in the paint. 53-47 Nets.


----------



## Noodfan

AND1NBA said:


> Kidd going for the trip-dub tonight? He has all 6 across the board? 6pts/ 6 boards/ 6 dimes.


It was so close last games. This time it won't escape for sure.


----------



## jarkid

JK for three ! Nenad made hook shot !!


----------



## jarkid

JK for three ! Nenad made hook shot !!


----------



## XRay34

55-47 Half not bad not bad


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hill misses, rebound Kidd.

Nelson steals it away on an outlet pass.

Vaughn stels it from stevenson.

Kidd blocked by Francis, Nets keep the ball. Holding for one.

Vince misses a three, Nenad gets the rebound and puts it back in!


----------



## Petey

Carter on Hill, nice D. Kidd board, Nets TO.

Stevenson turns it over.

Kidd blocked by Francis.

Carter misses, Krstic board... HITS!

Nets going into the half up 8?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*HALFTIME*
Nets 55
Magic 47


----------



## AJC NYC

I think that the week off paid of at least for Krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> It was so close last games. This time it won't escape for sure.


 I've lost track of how many almost-triple-double-games he's had recently.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Yep, he looks like his wrist/thumb, whatever else is working much better


----------



## HB

AJC NYC said:


> I think that the week off paid of at least for Krstic


It seems He loves to play Orlando, bet he actually marks that down on his calendar, that and Charlotte


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Howard's offense sucks tonight and now Hill is hurt. Dwight's gonna have to step up his game in the second half because I suspect Grant won't be coming back.


----------



## Vinsane

In the second half we need to get easier looks a-la jason kidd gettin vinceand rj the ball in transiotion


----------



## HB

What happened to Hill?


----------



## Noodfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I've lost track of how many almost-triple-double-games he's had recently.


Yeah enough joking its time to show this Lebron and wade kids some stats :banana:


----------



## NR 1

good


----------



## justasking?

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard's offense sucks tonight and now Hill is hurt. Dwight's gonna have to step up his game in the second half because I suspect Grant won't be coming back.


Really? What happened to him? Did he get injured again?


----------



## Petey

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard's offense sucks tonight and now Hill is hurt. Dwight's gonna have to step up his game in the second half because I suspect Grant won't be coming back.


Really?

They haven't said anything on YES.

But sure your TV Crew is covering it...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Hill ROY
Francis ROY

Kidd ROY
Carter ROY

Mad ROY's tonight


----------



## XRay34

McGrady killing the Raptors @ Toronto, hope VC does same when he heads up there.


----------



## fruitcake

grant hill?


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> McGrady killing the Raptors @ Toronto, hope VC does same when he heads up there.


well rockets are losing by 8.


----------



## XRay34

Whys Chris Bosh so good?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Well, it's not 100 percent certain, but he was wincing badly before the half and could barely move.


----------



## fruitcake

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Well, it's not 100 percent certain, but he was wincing badly before the half and could barely move.


really?


----------



## Jizzy

Big ups to Grant Hill. I hope he's ok. But I'd be so happy if he didn't return tonight.


----------



## XRay34

Grant Hill 124 games in 6 NBA seasons with the Orlando Magic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Big ups to Grant Hill. I hope he's ok. But I'd be so happy if he didn't return tonight.


 thats what I'm hoping for.


----------



## XRay34

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Well, it's not 100 percent certain, but he was wincing badly before the half and could barely move.



Sucks for a class act nice person like Grant Hill to get hurt. He was everything that a role model should be but these injuries really screwed him up or we would have him as an all-time legend right now.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> Grant Hill 124 games in 6 NBA seasons with the Orlando Magic


I bet Duncan has played more playoff games than that in the past 6 seasons.


----------



## Noodfan

I can't believe Hills luck with injuries. He was a legend back then. One of the fastest first step I have ever seen.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I doubt it's something overly serious, but he will probably miss this game and at least one more. Friggin' groin acting up again. If it's not the ankle, it's something else.


----------



## JCB

I feel bad for Hill. He's always getting injured. He's a great player, but rarely is able to play.


----------



## Vinsane

did you guys vote for all star game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Sucks for a class act nice person like Grant Hill to get hurt. He was everything that a role model should be but these injuries really screwed him up or we would have him as an all-time legend right now.


 That is true. Back in his early days, he was amazing to watch.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I doubt it's something overly serious, but he will probably miss this game and at least one more. Friggin' groin acting up again. If it's not the ankle, it's something else.


 Well that is good. Atleast that ankle isn't giving him problems.


----------



## XRay34

Noodfan said:


> I can't believe Hills luck with injuries. He was a legend back then. One of the fastest first step I have ever seen.


He was amazing, I was young kid at the time when he was dominating. In 6 seasons with Detroit, he was a 22 point, 8 rebound, 7 assist guy on 48% FG.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I wish Ian and Spinarkle (spelling?) would do all the games.


----------



## XRay34

Crap, 10 of next 13 on the road. Must win tonight.


----------



## XRay34

LOL Ref knocked out


----------



## Jizzy

Grant Hill is a hall of famer. The dude was a walking triple double back then. He can even be compared to Magic Johnson. Hell of a person and class act. Very professionl. Hall of famer for sure.


----------



## Petey

Haha, Nets entertainer, take out a Ref, Jim Clark.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

HAHAHAH the ref past out !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Oh man, one of the refs is down.

One of the Nets dancers flipped and elbowed him in the back of the head...ouch


----------



## Noodfan

Carter15Nets said:


> He was amazing, I was young kid at the time when he was dominating. In 6 seasons with Detroit, he was a 22 point, 8 rebound, 7 assist guy on 48% FG.


While this stats tell everything he was a realy nice guy also. Not like todays superstars IMO. And he was making making everybody around him better like Kidd. Thats why I really love him.


----------



## XRay34

lmao net entertainer knocked the ref out!!!!!!

HE GOT JAAAAACKED UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Geez...how often do you see a ref hurt from the halftime festivities?


----------



## squaleca

yea raps are killing houston Spurs, then dallas yikesss!!!


----------



## 7M3

that's why you don't have gay "tumblers" at basketball games


----------



## AJC NYC

when I first saw the ref on the floor i thoght that he had a stroke or something


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Thats gotta hurt like hell...getting elbowed in the back of the head while not expecting it at all from someone running full spead


----------



## AJC NYC

so if he cant go on then there will only be 2 refs out there and less calls


----------



## Jizzy

*****, you got jakked *****. Sike nah, I kid, I kid :joke:


----------



## Vinsane

what happened to the ref


----------



## XRay34

2 refs 

more missed calls


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow! Only 2 officials for the rest of the game! Haven't seen this since like the 80's.


----------



## AJC NYC

yeah only *2* refs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> so if he cant go on then there will only be 2 refs out there and less calls


 should be interesting to see how/if that changes things


----------



## squaleca

**** if VC was 5 for 13 you guys would be ripping him to shreds!!!


----------



## Noodfan

First Hill than ref. Hahahaha CAA is doomed :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34

wow hows that a foul?


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses the jump hook to start the half.

Francis misses, Howard with the board, Kidd called on the strip.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

or will there be even more calls perhaps???


----------



## Vinsane

lets go vince


----------



## Petey

RJ with the board, after Howard bricks both.

Krstic to Kidd, to Carter, Carter hits.

Nets up 10.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Carter all net

Kidd 9/7/7


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses, rebound Hill.

Francis misses, howard rebounds and gets fouled by Kidd. Goes to the line and misses both.

Vince hits. 57-47 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

damn get a rebound


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ, Kidd, Nenad and all the offseason action with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!!


Just click here to sign up!


----------



## XRay34

Kidd has 23 minutes to get 1 point, 3 assists, 3 boards.


----------



## Petey

Krstic with an uncontested board.

Nets bring it down, Magic called on a defensive 3.

Carter will shot.

Yeah... more calls?

Carter has 14 now to tie Hill.

Nets up 11.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter hanging... but comes up short.

Battie misses, Kidd board!!!

Krstic called on the offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Cmooooooooon


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits the technical. 58-47 Nets.

Foul on Stevenson, his 2nd. 

Vince misses, rebound Magic. Battie misses, rebound Kidd
Offensive foul called on Nenad.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 9/8/8 now

NJ up 60-49


----------



## Petey

Francis goes glass and hits.

Kidd to RJ, to Collins, to Carter, to Kidd.... Kidd to Collins for a SLAM. LOL

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Francis hits. 58-49 Nets.

Kidd to a wide open collins for the jam! 60-49 Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Collins streeeeeetches for the dunk


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd:
9 Points
8 Rebounds
8 Assists


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd to vince to nenad to Rj for the dunk!


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the steal, to Carter, to Krstic, to RJ for the slam!

LOL

Now the Nets are rolling.

Kidd, 9,8,8?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

It gets boring when we have a big lead. I love it but theres nothing to write.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

God this team sucks. They can't go two minutes without doing something wrong.


----------



## AJC NYC

OH MY GOD Krstic with the crazy to RJ from the Crazy pass from VC


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dang...perfect opportunity for Krstic to 'vroom vroom'


----------



## CaptainFunk

How's Vince doing How's Vince doing...I want him to own up this game, looking at his stats he isn't as hot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Krstic All Star said:


> Collins streeeeeetches for the dunk


 I'm surprised he could get up that high.


----------



## XRay34

that was sick, rj finished it off

62-49 nj


kidd 9/8/8 leader for player of the game thus far.

vc also with decent game with 14


----------



## Noodfan

jizzy said:


> It gets boring when we have a big lead. I love it but theres nothing to write.


Don't worry we will give them a 8-0 run in the 4th as usual.


----------



## Jizzy

When the Nets do it, it's something like thrilla and manilla, mayne.


----------



## squaleca

cant wait till we put those raps back down to reality!! to bad i have to hear all this rap crap for day n half!!!


----------



## Petey

Howard throws it out of bounds on the back of the bottom of the board.

Collins was rejected.

Francis called for double dribbling. LOL

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Jason COllins a joke to mankind

what 7 footer gets blocked like a lil bish like that, yes JASON COLLINS


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Someone needs to teach Dwight how to pass out of a double team.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Howard misses. Howard stuffs collins. Double dribble called on Francis.

RJ misses a three, rebound Francis. Stevnson misses, out off Nenad.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm surprised he could get up that high.


So was he


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ, RJ misses the 3.

Stevenson misses, Krstic tips it out of bounds... Jeez. Too strong Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

RJ u suck!!


----------



## Charlie Brown

Krstic is ok, but he is no Drew Gooden.


----------



## Vinsane

we need someone to takeover


----------



## Petey

Turk drives and goes glass.

Magic tips it out of bounds.

Nets up 62-51.

Carter to Krstic, and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hedo hits. 62-51 Nets.

Nenad hits. 64-51 Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good look by Carter, hits Krstic for a wide-open j


----------



## Jizzy

Charlie Brown said:


> Krstic is ok, but he is no Drew Gooden.



Whoever thought Gooden was better then Krstic is crazy.


----------



## Petey

Kidd tips Francis' shot right to Howard, Howard slam.

Kidd misses the jumper.

Turk drives and is called for the foul as Krstic goes down, his 4th.

Where is Hill?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Howard with the dunk. 64-53 Nets.

Kidd misses, rebound Howard.

Hedo called for the offensive foul, his 4th.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Charlie Brown said:


> Krstic is ok, but he is no Drew Gooden.


 :laugh: 

But can Gooden draw charges like Nenad?


----------



## Charlie Brown

Vinsane said:


> we need someone to takeover


As long as the Nets keep playing team ball, they will be fine.


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane what are u insane!!! oh yea VC doesnt have all the points sorry forgot why u are hear!!!


----------



## Vinsane

when will vince take it away


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Easy layup by Krstic - he's eating them alive now


----------



## Petey

Kidd to a cutting RJ, dumps to Krstic, Krstic hits.

14/5 for Krstic.

Nets called for a defensive 3.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

Krstic has sick range for a C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits. 66-53 Nets.

Defensive 3 second called on the Nets. Hedo hits the FT. 66-54 Nets.


----------



## Charlie Brown

D-Ho is going to be a beast when he gets some moves to go with that frame.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hey Guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ, Kidd, Nenad and all the offseason action with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!!


Just click here to sign up!


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> Vinsane what are u insane!!! oh yea VC doesnt have all the points sorry forgot why u are hear!!!


 ??? did you forget to quote someone?


----------



## Charlie Brown

Twin must have shown Nenad how to take a charge.


----------



## Petey

Turk hits the FT, Battie drains the jumper.

Nets lead down to 10.

RJ to Kidd for 3, way off and out of bounds.

Magic go small now.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Battie hits. 66-56 Nets.

Kidd misses a three, ball goes out of bounds.

Nelson in for Hedo.


----------



## Charlie Brown

14 and 5 for Nenad so far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

And we're back to 3 refs.


----------



## XRay34

Nets choking.


----------



## arcade_rida

How many points does VC have?


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad hits. 66-53 Nets.
> 
> Defensive 3 second called on the Nets. Hedo hits the FT. 66-54 Nets.


 on who?


----------



## Lord-SMX

arcade_rida said:


> How many points does VC have?


 14 tied w/ krstic


----------



## Petey

AND Jim Clark returns, the crowd goes crazy?

Battie misses, RJ board.

Where is Kidd crashing the boards?

Nelson fouls Carter.

What a bad matchup for the Magic.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets choking.


a 13 point lead is down to 10...I don't think they're choking too badly.


----------



## arcade_rida

Raptors are winning 109 to 88 against the Rockets  cant wait for the NEts vs Raptors.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Jameer Nelson on Carter - reminds me of when the Knicks put Nate Robinson on him... not the best move


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Battie misses, rebound Nets.

RJ misses, Nelson rebounds.

Stevenson misses, out off the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

arcade_rida said:


> How many points does VC have?


14


----------



## XRay34

RJ sucks tonight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> on who?


 Nenad.


----------



## Vinsane

Krstic All Star said:


> Jameer Nelson on Carter - reminds me of when the Knicks put Nate Robinson on him... not the best move


he won't take advantage of it


----------



## Petey

Jefferson miss, board right through Collins hand.

Stevenson misses the layup on the 4 on 2, and then the ball out of the hands of... a Net.

Nets go small.

Nelson misses the tear drop.

Kidd to Carter, misses the 3.

Nelson with the board.

Carter with a block.

Carter have 2 now?

Battie hits.

Nets up 8?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets ice cold now

Lead down to 8.


----------



## Lord-SMX

we still up 10.... lets see if we can build upon this lead


----------



## VC_15

why is VC not taking any shots? or driving... cmon man :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses.

RJ blocks Nelson. Battie hits.

Time out. Nets up 66-58


----------



## squaleca

VC 5 for 13 how ironic!!


----------



## Jizzy

RJ doesn't deserve to be called the "Iceman" tonight.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Carter15Nets said:


> RJ sucks tonight


 why u say that? He has to guard hill and he's shooting at a high %. He's just not getting to theline (neither is vince)


----------



## CaptainFunk

Awww come on I wanna hear about some Vince Carter ownage. Vince needs to score 20 in the fourth


----------



## Vinsane

if nelson is on vince then why the **** isn't he postin
and 3 shots in the quarter isnt good enough when you are only up 8


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> RJ doesn't deserve to be called the "Iceman" tonight.


 the nets aren't getting to the line... thus vc and rj have few points!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

And now Stevenson's back on Carter, and fouls him


----------



## Charlie Brown

RJ has to be one of the top players in the league when driving to the basket.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives, hits and gets fouled. Hits the FT. 69-58 Nets


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> if nelson is on vince then why the **** isn't he postin
> and 3 shots in the quarter isnt good enough when you are only up 8


You do know this is seriously annoying


----------



## XRay34

hill out for the rest of the game with strained groin.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Man, you gotta feel bad for Grant Hill.

If it is not one thing, it's the other.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Francis hits 2 at the line. 69-60 Nets.

Vince left wide open and hits. 71-60 Nets


----------



## Charlie Brown

You cannot leave VC open like that.

It's automatic.


----------



## XRay34

Charlie Brown said:


> Man, you gotta feel bad for Grant Hill.
> 
> If it is not one thing, it's the other.


Sure it sucks but the guy is making 15 million a year for front row seats, can't feel too bad for him.


----------



## HB

Charlie Brown said:


> Man, you gotta feel bad for Grant Hill.
> 
> If it is not one thing, it's the other.


He should just retire, the game is cruel to him


----------



## XRay34

Kidd needs 2 rebounds


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd to RJ and he gets it in. 73-60 Nets. 

Time out.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Is Kidd 9/8/9 right now?


----------



## Charlie Brown

Seeing RJ run the court reminds me of the old days.

It is Kerry Kittles-esque.


----------



## HB

Is Jeff mac on the active list


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> He should just retire, the game is cruel to him


 He was hinting at it...I wouldn't be surprised if this is it for him.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Hbwoy said:


> Is Jeff mac on the active list


Yeah and he has one helluva fro.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> Is Jeff mac on the active list


 yep.


----------



## Petey

Kidd has 9 points, 11 assists, 8 boards.

RJ really benefiting out there from on the break.

Nets up 13, Magic TO.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Is Kidd 9/8/9 right now?


 yep.


----------



## Vinsane

raptors ended the rockets two game win streak and beat them by 20 if we let the magic froncourt do this to us then imagine what the raptors froncourt will do


----------



## Petey

Francis to Howard, Howard double teamed?

Hits.

Ian just said Spanarkle has a man crush on Howard... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

lol @ "man crush on Howard".


----------



## Krstic All-Star

"I'm getting the sense that you have a man-crush on Howard" hehehhe


----------



## XRay34

VC finally going to the line.


----------



## AJC NYC

oh my god jim spanarkel is gay


----------



## HB

Charlie Brown said:


> Yeah and he has one helluva fro.


LOL I saw that and I wondered if he had played any tonight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"I'm getting the sense you have a bit of a man crush on Howard"

IAN EAGLE IS THE MAN


----------



## Petey

Carter to the line, foul on Steveson.

Collins out.

1st rims out.

2nd is good.

Nets up 12.

-Petey


----------



## DoctorJay

ian to jim: "_i'm beginning to think you have a man-crush on howard". _ LOL.... that's why I love these guys. :biggrin:


----------



## squaleca

nets have 3 more home games this month man if we play 500 ball this month we should be happy!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

jim spanarkel is gay


----------



## Charlie Brown

Vinsane said:


> raptors ended the rockets two game win streak and beat them by 20 if we let the magic froncourt do this to us then imagine what the raptors froncourt will do


The Nets have a double digit lead, what are you talking about?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> "I'm getting the sense you have a bit of a man crush on Howard"
> 
> IAN EAGLE IS THE MAN


Probably won't hear Marv saying that


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> raptors ended the rockets two game win streak and beat them by 20 if we let the magic froncourt do this to us then imagine what the raptors froncourt will do


Dwight Howard is a pretty good player last I checked and Tony Battie is no scrub either


----------



## Charlie Brown

Hbwoy said:


> LOL I saw that and I wondered if he had played any tonight


It's the Moochie Norris look.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

some stuff happened while I wasn't paying attention. 74-62 Nets.

Cliff hits the three!! 77-62 Nets


----------



## Jizzy

DoctorJay said:


> ian to jim: "_i'm beginning to think you have a man-crush on howard". _ LOL.... that's why I love these guys. :biggrin:




lol


----------



## XRay34

Kidd u nee drebs! not dimes


----------



## Charlie Brown

I love seeing Cliff Rob triple.


----------



## Petey

LOL, Nets triple team Howard, Nelson misses, Carter is doubled, to Robinson, hits.

Kidd out.

-Petey


----------



## HB

This would be the ideal game for Wright to get some playing time


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> jim spanarkel is gay


 so what if he is? (which I'm pretty sure he's not, he said he has kids)


----------



## Petey

LOL... Howard with another offensive board.

Robinson called on the foul.

Howard to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie Brown

Hbwoy said:


> This would be the ideal game for Wright to get some playing time


There have been many of those.

I am starting to think they want him to contribute in the second half of the season, instead of playing early and hitting the rookie wall.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

28 FGs, 23 Assists. Ridiculous.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Lamond Murray just earned his spot


----------



## Petey

Howard is 1 of 2, Krstic with the box out, Robinson with the board.

Robinson misses.

Ah... Magic turn it over.

Carter misses, Murray with the put back, poses, Battie with the arm in his back, Battie is 'T'ed up.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murray with teh put back dunk!! and a T called on battie for pushing him.


----------



## XRay34

LMAO Lamond Murray got hops

NJ up 17!


----------



## Charlie Brown

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 28 FGs, 23 Assists. Ridiculous.


Great team basketball.


----------



## Charlie Brown

The Fro!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

McInnis is in - game over, it's in the bag lol


----------



## Petey

Carter hits, and McInnis is in... LOL

His 1st action of 2006.

Look at his hair!

LOL

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Murray's trying to get that meal.


----------



## Vincanity15311

I AM loving that hair


----------



## Noodfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 28 FGs, 23 Assists. Ridiculous.


Utah always do that.


----------



## squaleca

this nets lineup is scary!!!


----------



## Charlie Brown

Cliff Triple!


----------



## XRay34

Nets up 20 after 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

9 in a row on its way!


----------



## Petey

Padgett with the steal.

WOW

With 1.1, Robinson for 3.

Nets up 20?

LOL

-Petey


----------



## HB

Time for Dumpy to get to work


----------



## Vincanity15311

Cliff revin it up


----------



## Vinsane

the magic will make a run


----------



## AJC NYC

oh my god another buzzer beater sort of


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I'm tired of getting blown out every game. This team has way too much talent to play this crappy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

cliff with a three!


----------



## HB

Vincanity15311 said:


> Cliff revin it up


Please tell me this isnt a joke. You mean Cliffy really did that


----------



## justasking?

Wow, McInnis is in... I wonder if Frank will give Kidd the opportunity to get the triple double?


----------



## Petey

Wait wait, up 20... Kidd won't come back in?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Robinson the 3 before the buzzer...


*
....And the REV!*


----------



## Charlie Brown

The Nets are doing an excellent job of closing out quarters.

That is winning basketball.


----------



## MrCharisma

Cliff doing the crank it up!


----------



## Noodfan

Now I fear Kidd won't play in 4th.


----------



## ghoti

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I'm tired of getting blown out every game. This team has way too much talent to play this crappy.


Be patient, man.

The Magic will be good in the very near future.


----------



## HB

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I'm tired of getting blown out every game. This team has way too much talent to play this crappy.


I feel your pain man. But just like Marbury, you can hardly win with Franchise in that line up


----------



## AJC NYC

let me guess the starters arent gonna play making it another jason kidd _*almost*_ triple double game


----------



## HB

MrCharisma said:


> Cliff doing the crank it up!


Aww man! I wish I could have seen that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I gotta run now, but hopefully the Nets will keep this up. I'll get the next game thread up later tonight


----------



## Vincanity15311

Hbwoy said:


> Please tell me this isnt a joke. You mean Cliffy really did that



oh definately rev'd iit up... it was a clear gesture


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

ghoti said:


> Be patient, man.
> 
> The Magic will be good in the very near future.


I've heard that every year since Shaq left.


----------



## Jizzy

Ah, mayne. I love this team.


----------



## justasking?

Noodfan said:


> Now I fear Kidd won't play in 4th.


Yup. I feel the same way. I don't think Frank will bring him in. I wish he'd get the well-deserved triple double though. Its always so close!


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I gotta run now, but hopefully the Nets will keep this up. I'll get the next game thread up later tonight


Alright, thanks for the game thread ToddMac! :clap: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Petey

Nelson to Garrity, and hits.

Nets have:

Vaughn
McInnis
Murray
Robinson
Padgett

Vaughn with the jumper.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm still trying to figure out what kind of pose that was from Murray...?


----------



## ghoti

Is that Zoran standing next to Frank grabbing his ankles?


----------



## squaleca

evryone is talking about Bosh in T.o but man that Charlie dude is good i think hes better than bosh!!! man if VC only stayed here yikes this team would have a future!!!


----------



## Charlie Brown

15-0 after leading through 3 quarters? Impressive.


----------



## Petey

Nelson hits, no foul called.

Padgett misses.

Murray in for the block, foul.

Howard still in?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets

Start 9-12
Since 9-0


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

ah man someone needs to make the cliffy rev into a .gif file!! lol


----------



## HB

squaleca said:


> evryone is talking about Bosh in T.o but man that Charlie dude is good i think hes better than bosh!!! man if VC only stayed here yikes this team would have a future!!!


Call me crazy but the Raps have a very good chance to make the playoffs THIS SEASON


----------



## ghoti

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I've heard that every year since Shaq left.


Howard is good enough to make it true.


----------



## AJC NYC

Brian Hill is the strongest man in the world for his age


----------



## Jizzy

squaleca said:


> evryone is talking about Bosh in T.o but man that Charlie dude is good i think hes better than bosh!!! man if VC only stayed here yikes this team would have a future!!!




Mayne, I wanted Charlie so badly. He's what Drew Gooden was supposed to be.


----------



## XRay34

ghoti said:


> Is that Zoran standing next to Frank grabbing his ankles?


He was grabbing his balls to get playing time


----------



## HB

Cage_Epidemic said:


> ah man someone needs to make the cliffy rev into a .gif file!! lol


I am all for that


----------



## squaleca

i see substitutions coming in the near future!!!


----------



## Petey

Howard pulls it to 16.

Bring back in the starters Frank!

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

My feelings for McInnis may change if he keeps the fro.


----------



## HB

Charlie Brown said:


> My feelings for McInnis may change if he keeps the fro.


LOL and what feelings would that be


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

ghoti said:


> Howard is good enough to make it true.


Not if the Magic don't stop hindering his progress.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Hbwoy said:


> LOL and what feelings would that be


That he is the second coming of Chris Childs.


----------



## ghoti

Frank just threw Zoran a towel so he can help wipe the court during the timeout.


----------



## Vinsane

the bench are not gonna be able to keep this lead


----------



## Charlie Brown

ghoti said:


> Frank just threw Zoran a towel so he can help wipe the court during the timeout.


He has to earn his salary some way.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

ghoti said:


> Frank just threw Zoran a towel so he can help wipe the court during the timeout.


WTF. You're kidding right?


----------



## Jizzy

The Magic would be better without Stevie Franchise. He hogs the ball and takes shots away from Dwight Howard. I swear, Howard is gonna be a ****in animal someday. The dude is more built then a building.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> the bench are not gonna be able to keep this lead


The game's over, the starters need their rest. The only sad part is Kidd was robbed of yet another triple double, why couldnt Orlando have given the nets a better fight


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> the bench are not gonna be able to keep this lead


Sure they are.


----------



## squaleca

Eastern Conference Finals Raps vs Nets!!! Nah the raps havent put it together long enough yet they really havent beaten any good quality teams besides Miami!!!


----------



## mjm1

please put in at least one starter.


----------



## Noodfan

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Not if the Magic don't stop hindering his progress.


Man Howard will be next gen. best tall player. (including Amare IMO) Just make a team around him. You can't go wrong.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Is Thorn saving Zoran so as to work up a deal?


----------



## HB

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Is Thorn saving Zoran so as to work up a deal?


Good question


----------



## Vincanity15311

did mccinnin jus score within the offense


----------



## ghoti

Zoran finally got back from the concession stand with Frank's diet coke and Cliffy's nachos.


----------



## XRay34

Lead down to 15, 8:21 4th.


----------



## mjm1

put in THE STARTERS!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

ghoti said:


> Zoran finally got back from the concession stand with Frank's diet coke and Cliffy's nachos.


LOL!!! :laugh: :clap:


----------



## Noodfan

Goodbye triple double... Thanks Orlando for playing this bad :biggrin:


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

squaleca said:


> Eastern Conference Finals Raps vs Nets!!! Nah the raps havent put it together long enough yet they really havent beaten any good quality teams besides Miami!!!


Yeah, but they're still dangerous, especially now that they're on a roll. I hope Carter brings his A-game or we're screwed!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Noodfan said:


> Goodbye triple double... Thanks Orlando for playing this bad :biggrin:


We are good for that.


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> put in THE STARTERS!!!!!!





Shut up.


----------



## AJC NYC

they better put in the starters *NOW*


----------



## squaleca

hey have shaved off 5 points in 3 n half min so it should still be a 10 point lead with 5 min to go if Frank keeps the big 4 on the bench!! risky but hey its 82 games!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

C'mon guys, it's still a nice lead


----------



## AJC NYC

U cant tell people to shut up Jissy or Jizzy


----------



## AJC NYC

Yes Kidd And Rj


----------



## Krstic All-Star

A lob for Padgett...heheheh


----------



## XRay34

Jeff McInnis +/- is a joke.


----------



## mjm1

Now Put In The Starters.


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> U cant tell people to shut up Jissy or Jizzy




I just did, and ain't no one do **** about it. Jynx


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 

9 Points
9 Rebounds
11 Dimez


----------



## HB

Did I just see Mcinnis Block


----------



## Vinsane

where is vince


----------



## Krstic All-Star

jizzy said:


> Originally Posted by AJC NYC
> U cant tell people to shut up Jissy or Jizzy
> 
> 
> 
> I just did, and ain't no one do **** about it. Jynx
Click to expand...

Guys, calm down. Game's on


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

OMG, did Kidd just pick up his triple :banana:


----------



## HB

What he dunked?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Hbwoy said:


> What he dunked?


He tried to. It spun off the rim. Kidd and Jefferson came right in after that


----------



## Petey

Well with the big 3 in, we'll hit 100 easily.

89-74.

Kidd just hit a 3.

He's a board shy of a triple double.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 12/11/9

1 stupid rebound from 3D #70 for career.


----------



## Noodfan

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd
> 
> 9 Points
> 9 Rebounds
> 11 Dimez


12 man


----------



## mjm1

get MCINNIS OUT


----------



## Petey

Wow, McInnis needs to cut the hair, slowing down him on the break.

Turns it over.

Krstic in next whistle.

Kidd to McInnis to Kidd, and knocks it down.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd's got 11 points


----------



## XRay34

Lead down to 14

Slow it down NJ


----------



## squaleca

Vince is on the bench!


----------



## MrCharisma

Crap Kidd was in position for the rebound on the last two Stevenson FGA's...too bad he made them both.


----------



## Vinsane

sit mcnnis


----------



## justasking?

Krstic All Star said:


> Kidd's got 11 points


One more rebound JKIDD!!! :banana:


----------



## XRay34

Kidd does it

#70


----------



## HB

Kidd should have a triple double


----------



## Noodfan

Triple Double!!!!!!! Now I can die in peace :banana:


----------



## MrCharisma

Off Rebound for Kidd - TRIPLE DOUBLE!


----------



## ghoti

I wish a tumbler would come out of nowhere and lay out Jeff McInnis.


----------



## XRay34

#69? WTH I thought 70

#31 with Nets

9 away from Wilt for 3rd.


----------



## mjm1

Kidd record 69th triple double!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Mjm, why are you so negative?


----------



## DoctorJay

ghoti said:


> I wish a tumbler would come out of nowhere and lay out Jeff McInnis.


you're inside my head.


----------



## Vinsane

vince got cold over the week


----------



## justasking?

MrCharisma said:


> Off Rebound for Kidd - TRIPLE DOUBLE!


YEAH!!! That was much deserved!!! Nice Kidd!!! :clap: 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Who the **** is defending Stevenson!? He's starting to ruin our blowout! :curse:


----------



## HB

jizzy and mjm are back in full effect I missed that during my time off


----------



## XRay34

Never too easy with this team

Lead down to 12


----------



## Charlie Brown

Jeff, I like the fro...but you are just too sloppy with the ball.


----------



## squaleca

me thinks the nets are in cruise control thats why their missing thier shots!!!


----------



## Jizzy

You people really need to relax.


----------



## HB

Nets better not blow this


----------



## Noodfan

Catch tonights surprise. Sonics will beat pistons


----------



## XRay34

vc with the dagger

pretty much seals it


----------



## Charlie Brown

McInnis is a better athlete than Vaughn, but Vaugn is a better PG.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

BEAUTIFUL shot by Vince, and one


----------



## VC_15

Carter15Nets said:


> vc with the dagger
> 
> pretty much seals it



was it a 2 or 3?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

How many turnovers do we have tonight? Any of you have a count.


----------



## Charlie Brown

VC taking the Magic to the circus.


----------



## ghoti

McInnis can't even play with the starters in a blowout.

Please. Enough.


----------



## HB

YoYoYoWasup said:


> How many turnovers do we have tonight? Any of you have a count.


20 TO's you certainly wont win with that many


----------



## Charlie Brown

Kidd getting crazy with it.

Garrity triples.


----------



## VC_15

Charlie Brown said:


> Kidd getting crazy with it.
> 
> Garrity triples.



score plz?


----------



## Vinsane

game isn't over yet


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Lead down to eleven, Frank calls for time


----------



## Charlie Brown

Nelson with a triple.

Magic back in this.

Nets are playing sloppy.


----------



## HB

100 100 100 100 all we want is 100


----------



## XRay34

Nope, not over yet, lead down to 11

This team is a flat out joke when it comes to sealing the deal.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

99-88


----------



## Jizzy

See good things happen when you just chill and not worry about blowing the lead.


----------



## mjm1

Just End The Game!!!!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Howard has been putrid on offense tonight. Hasn't been able to hit anything. All his points have come off dunks and putbacks. He's usually unstoppable with his hook shot, but he hasn't even been able to hit that. Oh well, crap happens.


----------



## MrCharisma

Opps, double post.


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> score plz?


88-99


----------



## MrCharisma

Kidd and Krstic never seem to have much lob chemistry, I don't think Nenad is ready for the things Kidd is willing to try. Kidd lobbed it up and Krstic didn't even attempt to get it...I think Kidd surprised him.


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15Nets said:


> Nope, not over yet, lead down to 11
> 
> This team is a flat out joke when it comes to sealing the deal.



yeah they cut it to 11 with 2 min im so scared


----------



## XRay34

lol 8 point game whata joke


----------



## Vinsane

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard has been putrid on offense tonight. Hasn't been able to hit anything. All his points have come off dunks and putbacks. He's usually unstoppable with his hook shot, but he hasn't even been able to hit that. Oh well, crap happens.


but the magic are in it


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Look for a VC 3 coming up


----------



## Charlie Brown

The Nets give up way too many open three's.


----------



## squaleca

hmmm let me quess VC posts up gets fouled goes to the line for 2!!! well if Frank has any brains thats what hell call!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon now, Stop being so negative. Damn, we won this game


----------



## AJC NYC

[strike]f uck[/strike] Hedo he thinks hw is all that and a bag of potato chips

No masked cursing.

CB.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> lol 8 point game whata joke


11


----------



## CaptainFunk

ARE YOU SERIOUS???? Noooo we need some clutchness.


----------



## mjm1

please god end the game.


----------



## justasking?

mjm1 said:


> please god end the game.


This is exactly how I feel mjm1..


----------



## ghoti

Fraqnk tried to save the starters for tomorrow and the Magic didn't care for the disrespect.


----------



## Jizzy

You guys are so ****in negative.


----------



## XRay34

7 point game! WTF!


----------



## squaleca

VC is god!!!


----------



## Vinsane

this win streak is gonna end soon our inability to keep leads


----------



## MrCharisma

Wow with Kidd riding him all the way down the court Jameer still gets the bucket. Jameer likes playing against us for some reason.


----------



## CaptainFunk

SNAP???? 7 points? We need a VC 360 Windmill dunk and5.


----------



## Charlie Brown

jizzy said:


> You guys are so ****in negative.


The Nets are going to win, but the bench failed in getting the starters some rest for the next game.


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> 7 point game! WTF!


There is no chance the Nets will lose.

It's just unfortunate the starters had to come back and waste energy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

And the nets streak goes to 9.


----------



## CaptainFunk

Whoot Whoot Boooyakasha Nine In A Row Ahhhh Yeeaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter fans, Vince only needs 31 points in this game to bring his career average back to 24 PPG! He currently stands at 23.94 PPG.


:banana:

Oh yea, and the win is cool too I guess


----------



## squaleca

the diff between this year and last is RJ but most importantly VC rep as a star and how he can get to the line at the end of games!!! its the only chance we have at beating detroit in the playoffs!!!


----------



## justasking?

Nice!!! GO Nets!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## CaptainFunk

Damn straight, he only had like what 18 points coming back in at what time


----------



## squaleca

which number is greater detroits regular season wins or fg attempted by 2 players in tonights Philly laker game!!!


----------



## justasking?

No player of the game thread?


----------



## squaleca

whats crazier was the miami game he had 16 points with 6 min left in the 3rd quarter!!!


----------



## squaleca

check that 20 points which means he got 31 in 18 min ok so its not 30 points in 12 min oh well!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

squaleca said:


> which number is greater detroits regular season wins or fg attempted by 2 players in tonights Philly laker game!!!


:rofl: Somebody should find the record for that!


----------



## Air Fly

Great win now we are on a 9 game winning streak!

But how did Vince managed to get 31 points? I checked the 3rd quartar stats and he had 18, checked back again and he has this 31 points, amazing!!!! :banana:


----------



## VC_15

Air Fly said:


> Great win now we are on a 9 game winning streak!
> 
> But how did Vince managed to get 31 points? I checked the 3rd quartar stats and he had 18, checked back again and he has this 31 points, amazing!!!! :banana:




i was wondering the same thing.. this is the most calm way of gettin 31 points i guess...


----------



## NetIncome

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd can't finish anymore


Why are you here? You are not a Nets fan.


----------



## Vinsane

Air Fly said:


> Great win now we are on a 9 game winning streak!
> 
> But how did Vince managed to get 31 points? I checked the 3rd quartar stats and he had 18, checked back again and he has this 31 points, amazing!!!! :banana:


free throws


----------



## mjm1

Hbwoy said:


> jizzy and mjm are back in full effect I missed that during my time off


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

You guys are fire right now...

Congrats on the W....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets continue their winning streak and Petey's "Porn-Search" Avatar is also on a winning-streak. Lets keep on rolling, lets take advantage of this upcoming game against the Toronto Raptors because then the other couple of road games will definitely get tougher.

Nets All the Way!! :banana:


----------

